#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  Набрать на санскрите

## Валерий Карпов

Помогите пожалуйста, есть фраза पीडा प्रेमास्ति но она в строгом шрифте, я установил в ворд красивый санскрит-шрифт, но фраза в него не переводится, ее можно только набрать в нем заново. Санскрита я незнаю, но первый символ по моему соответствует латинской кнопке "p".  

Как набрать эту фразу ?  например "слово" это кнопки клавиатуры "ckjdj", 
а पीडा प्रेमास्ति   ??

----------


## Won Soeng

Я не большой специалист, просто через вставку символов чтобы набрать piiddaa pramaasti нужно использовать знак лигатуры \ (такой нижний хвостик), называется virama 

pa ii dda aa
pa virama ra ma aa sa virama ta virama i

По кодам символов это 092A 0940 0921 093E (разрыв я не знаю как делается, ставлю пробел), 092A 094D 0930 092E 093E 0938 094D 0924 094D 093F

----------


## Won Soeng

Невнимательно воспроизвел. Тут еще хвостик сверху, не пра, а пре, нужно добавить еще символ 0947 после 0930

092A 094D 0930 *0947* 092E 093E 0938 094D 0924 094D 093F

----------


## Асуман

> Помогите пожалуйста, есть фраза पीडा प्रेमास्ति но она в строгом шрифте, я установил в ворд красивый санскрит-шрифт, но фраза в него не переводится, ее можно только набрать в нем заново. Санскрита я незнаю, но первый символ по моему соответствует латинской кнопке "p".  
> 
> Как набрать эту фразу ?  например "слово" это кнопки клавиатуры "ckjdj", 
> а पीडा प्रेमास्ति  ??


Во-первых, шрифты устанавливаются не в Ворд, а в Винду. Во-вторых, если при всём вами сказанном вы печатаете в этом шрифте санскритские буквы при выбранном английском языке, то поздравляю - вы скачали один из множества староформатных шрифтов, несовместимых с юникодом. В каждом из таких шрифтов реализована своя собственная клавиатурная раскладка, т.е. чтобы набрать одно и то же слово, в разных шрифтах нужно жать разные кнопки. Точный метод набора букв можно узнать путём штудирования прилагающейся документации и изучения самого шрифта.

И да, имея дело с незнакомым шрифтом, вставка символов в Ворде - оптимальный способ напечатать пару слов.

----------


## Валерий Карпов

BTR
что это за символы и каким латинским кнопкам они соответствуют ??

092A 094D 0930 0947 092E 093E 0938 094D 0924 094D 093F

----------


## Юй Кан

Можно воспользоваться виндовым CharMap (т.е. Таблицей Символов).

Находите по названию свой фонт/шрифт и смотрите, где чего там, а затем копируете необходимое через буфер в Ворд.

Там же, во всплывающей подсказке, возникающей при наведении курсора на необходимый знак,  можно увидеть и чему соответствует необходимый символ фонта в латинской клавиатуре.

----------


## Валерий Карпов

вот что получилось.
это та же самая надпись или я допустил где то ошибку ?

----------


## Валерий Карпов

ударение вверху и внизу я подрисую, буквы верные ?

----------


## Асуман

> ударение вверху и внизу я подрисую, буквы верные ?


Нет, у вас हित вместо स्ति получилось.

----------


## Асуман

Что-то уж шибко знакомый вид у букв.  Дайте угадаю - ваш шрифт называется Sanskrit 1.2 или 98 или 99. Правильно? А вам надо было скачать и установить юникодовский Sanskrit 2003 и не мучаться.
http://www.omkarananda-ashram.org/Sa...nskrit2003.zip

----------


## Валерий Карпов

да, вы правы. Санскрит 1.2
спасибо за ссылку

----------


## Won Soeng

у Вас получилось пемаасти, а не премаасти.

----------


## До

> प्रेमास्ति
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"сти" там, т.к. не целый "са", а "с-", поэтому "-и" относится к "ста", а не к "са".

Можно тут попрактиковаться http://www.google.com/transliterate/indic/ Только выбрать сначала Sanskrit.

----------

Юй Кан (17.03.2010)

----------


## Асуман

> Можно тут попрактиковаться http://www.google.com/transliterate/indic/ Только выбрать сначала Sanskrit.


Занятная игрушка. Сама по словарю находит наиболее подходящий вариант написания. А если не понравился её вариант - позволяет выбрать из других возможных. Когда нет под рукой клавиатуры с нужной раскладкой, очень даже полезно будет. Там и по-русски писать можно, если что. Вот только серьёзный недостаток - эта штука понятия не имеет, что в санскрите у неогласованных согласных на конце  слова пишется вирама. Для сравнения, в телугу она вирамы проставляет.

----------


## Won Soeng

> вот что получилось.
> это та же самая надпись или я допустил где то ошибку ?


Собственно, у Вас получилось paaddaa pemaahita 
Если с учетом всех сделанных замечаний.

Кстати, благодаря Вам я собственно и начал пробовать разобраться в санскрите. Оказалось забавным. Сразу не понял, что за мутации происходят с символами, пришлось прочитать книжку  :Smilie:

----------


## Асуман

Для справки, буквы на картинке читаются pāḍā pemāhita (паадаа пэмаахита).

Однако проблема Валерия уже должна быть решена посредством установки юникодовского шрифта.

----------

Won Soeng (17.03.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

Асуман, а как Вы в английских буквах добавляете протяженность (черточку сверху), что это за раскладка?

----------


## Асуман

> Асуман, а как Вы в английских буквах добавляете протяженность (черточку сверху), что это за раскладка?


Долгие гласные ā ī ū есть в большинстве стандартных шрифтов. Другие специфические буквы для санскритского транслита есть, например, в шрифте Tahoma из комплекта Винды. ṛ ḷ ṭ ḍ ṇ ś ṣ ṁ ḥ Кроме анунасики. Поскольку постоянно нужен транслит, сделал себе сам раскладку при помощи MS Keyboard Layout Creator (freeware), ею и пользуюсь.

----------

